# Rollitup Look In This Thread



## MajoR_TokE (Jan 18, 2007)

https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/4745-buy-nintendo-wii-180usd-60gb-new-post.html


----------



## nongreenthumb (Jan 18, 2007)

unfortunately there isnt much that can be done as usernames are endless, and new ones will be constantly created


----------



## Bigbud (Jan 18, 2007)

nongreenthumb said:


> unfortunately there isnt much that can be done as usernames are endless, and new ones will be constantly created


*not inless he closes shop and says ppl can only join by sending him an email or a pm then he could watch every ones IPS*

*would solve it but alot of work on his part...*


----------



## 420penguin (Jan 18, 2007)

plus he would be shutting out all new users who might have need.


----------



## potroastV2 (Jan 19, 2007)

Thanks for pointing it out, if you guys see spam just click the report button the the post and it will be emailed to me... The only way to shut the spammers down is to enable ip logging and keep it.

Rollitup


----------

